# New guy. Help me pick a bow.



## yellowv (Oct 8, 2012)

So I really want to get into bowhunting. I don't like to go into things half assed so I want to get a bow thats going to last me a while. No sense going cheap and having to buy twice. My wife and my FIL bow hunt so this is something I will be doing for years to come. Now the thing is deer season for bow here ends next weekend so I have already accepted that I won't be hunting deer with a bow this season. I can however hunt hogs whenever the hell I want. So that means I really have no rush here. Being that season is coming to an end will there be deals on new bows? I know I can get used deals but would really prefer to buy new. Now as far as my options for bows go I am thinking I could go with a complete package such as Bowtech Assassin RAK for around $600 or less or a PSE Bow Madness around the same price. I hear great things about the Assassin and these seem like great bows for the money. Fast, quiet and pretty well loaded. The only complaint I have really seen about them is the rest, which is no big deal. Now being that I have time my other option would be going with a more expensive bare bow and equipping it over the next couple of months. Something like a Mathews M7, Hoyt Vector or CRX, Bowtech Insanity or PSE Evo. Then I can equip it with whatever i want. I will spend more, but will get a better bow. The question is do I need it? I'm going to go and feel some bows out and see which brands I prefer, but would appreciate any feedback. 
Thanks, Joe


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Joe.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

can't go wrong with hoyt...

as with most bows ,,they devalue quickly...you can't get really good couple years older bows for great prices


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

My advice would be to go to a GOOD pro shop in your area, that meaning one who isn't interested in just making money off of a person new to archery, and test shoot some bows. See which one feels right for you and go from there. Let the bow pick you instead of you picking the bow.

Sent from my LG Intuition via a blind duck with a broken wing.


----------



## SweetSissy (Sep 21, 2012)

So where would a shop be around here...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowv (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks. One day this week I'll go look at some bows in the flesh.


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

SweetSissy said:


> So where would a shop be around here...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Well, you're in luck, there is a bow tech right where you live. Unfortunately his truck wont stay running long enough to get back home.


----------



## SweetSissy (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw a new bow I really liked...I was basically ignored and laughed at...this is something I would enjoy but have no one to enjoy it with...sure haven't learned much about it...its just taking the fun right out of archery for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

I was told try many different bows. Is great advice. Welcome.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

when i did it , i bought the heartbreaker (same as assassin only short draw).
i slowly started changing diffrent things as i discovered what else i wanted 
to an already awsome platform.
that was me though, you need to shoot as many as you can and go from there.
i would look at something all set up like the assasin,(and yes the rest is junk but
everything else is quality). if you want to go bare bow there are many quality choices
also.
goodluck


----------



## Sean5150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey New Guy!! I shoot a Diamond Outlaw! I love it shoots 330 fps! Thats right up there with the fastest on the market. I went to the Archery Shop and the salesman was pokin fun about my Diamond tellin me I should shoot a real bow!! He handed me a Z7 and I shot it! It felt really heavy to me and fgor the price difference Outlaw (450.00) and the Mathews bows start about (900.00} butt naked I couldnt tell that 600.00 difference!!


----------



## COWBOYS FAN 008 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats what Im sayin! There are alot of quality bows (Bowtech for me) that shoot very smooth, quiet, very lite weight, and come outfitted for 1/2 the price or more of a Mathews. I refuse to drink the koolaid!


----------

